# Me Again - Elevated Prolacted and Labs Rerun



## carrieaubrey (Mar 29, 2017)

Hello,

I posted about 3 months ago with questions about my labs and hypothyroid symptoms. I ended up seeing a naturopath and she had a whole panel of labs done for me, including prolactin, which came back elevated at 24.7 (range = 4.2 - 24.2).

Here are all my labs:

3/15/17:

TSH - 0.1 (0.47-5.01)
T4, Free 0.9 (0.7-1.5)
T3, Free 3.44 (2.77-5.27)

4/3/17:

TSH: 1.2 (0.4 - 4.7)
Free T4 1.07 (0.7 - 1.48)
Free T3 2.2 (1.71 - 3.71)
Antithyroid Perox Ab: <10 (<35)
Thyroglobulin: <20 (<40)

6/30/17:

TSH: 2.2 (0.4 - 4.7)

T4, Free 0.96 (0.7 - 1.48)

Free T3: 3.0 (1.71 - 3.71)

Any input on these numbers? Normal/borderline/not normal? I'm wondering about secondary hypothyroidism. Should I push to get a scan of my pituitary gland?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Most people aim for somewhere between 1/2-3/4 of the range for both FT-4 and FT-3, but it really comes down to how you feel. I for one, feel better closer to 3/4 of the range.

Are your lab's drawn at the same time everytime they are drawn?

For your lab - the ranges within the range would be

FT-4 ((1.09-1.28))

FT-3 (( 2.71-3.21))

Are you currently taking any medication or supplements?



> secondary hypothyroidism


I would expect your TSH to be lower and it was only low in one lab.

Have you had TSI antibodies tested or an ultrasound of your thyroid?


----------



## carrieaubrey (Mar 29, 2017)

I had TSI tested 4/3/17. I accidentally left it off. It was <1 (reference <1.3).

The naturapath put me on some iron and thyroid supplements, and I take multivitamins, and Wellbutrin and Celexa for depression/anxiety.

I definitely have symptoms. I am completely fatigued. My 4 year old frequently says, "I'm worn out" because she hears me say it all the time ????

I've not had an ultrasound of my thyroid


----------



## carrieaubrey (Mar 29, 2017)

I know there's a few people on this board who are very educated in thyroid disease. I'm convinced I am hypothyroid. (Fatigue, weight gain, pulse in 50's, basal body temp low 97's, etc. My recent labs also showed high cholesterol.) My naturopath just emailed me today saying my labs all looked fine except the cholesterol was higher than she liked (even though prolactin was flagged as high). I'm just wondering if there is a possibility I am hypothyroid or if I just have a bunch of symptoms? I'm really stressed about it. Am I being a hypochondriac, or should I keep looking for a different doctor? I really appreciate any advice


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you post your lab results?


----------

